# James Dines Newsletter



## happytown (7 March 2007)

A couple of forum members have mentioned the dines newsletter, in particular on some uranium stock threads here.

Having visited the website, http://www.dinesletter.com/ it is possible one could come away thinking this man is the greatest visionary global stock markets have ever seen.

However some examples appear to be several years old, ie 2003, 2004 and the uranium price is listed in a graph as $27.

Of course anyone getting into the right uranium stocks in 2003 is arguably one prescient cookie.

Anyone with experience of the newsletter care to comment on it, particularly anyone who has subscribed for a number of years. 


cheers


----------



## Jonnboy (10 August 2008)

Is anyone still receiving this newsletter.I did for several years and got some` good stoks form it.
Uranium is one of his pet subjects and is very keen on its growth.


----------



## chimpanchu (2 February 2010)

I subscribed to Dines letter just a few months ago. He got tons of recommended companies, probably around 50 of them which he categorize by risk factor and short/long term.

So far nothing special about his newsletter, maybe the fact that his newsletter is targeted for savy investors with years of experience which is not me.

The letter is so damn expensive, for me at least! Nearly $1,200 for 1 year membership. I wish I didn't spend that money.

ONLY subscribe to Dines Letter if you consider yourself an experience investor and have a large pool of cash.


----------



## exgeo (2 February 2010)

I was a former subscriber too. The only reason I stopped is that I was lazy to read through his ramblings every month. The guy never uses 1 word when 25 will do!

But he has been very prescient, and if you are investing more than a few thousand dollars, I'd say his letter is well worth the money if you can be bothered to wade through it all. Even if you only invest 1200 dollars in a stock and it doubles (not that unusual for small mining stocks) then it's already paid for itself.


----------

